# Good Scuff X Review



## 804 Paint (Jan 31, 2014)

I just wanted to post this review I found of Scuff X. I'm going to be using it soon on a couple of projects and was wondering how good the sprayed finish looks. Seems like this company is using it with pleasing results on kitchen cabinetry, which I did not expect to see. 

https://traditionalpainter.com/scuff-x-from-benjamin-moore

Haven't been on the site in a long time. Slower and more ad-clogged than ever!


----------



## Mr Smith (Mar 11, 2016)

804 Paint said:


> I just wanted to post this review I found of Scuff X. I'm going to be using it soon on a couple of projects and was wondering how good the sprayed finish looks. Seems like this company is using it with pleasing results on kitchen cabinetry, which I did not expect to see.
> 
> https://traditionalpainter.com/scuff-x-from-benjamin-moore
> 
> Haven't been on the site in a long time. Slower and more ad-clogged than ever!


Maybe this Scuff-X is the dream product that PPG Breakthrough was supposed to be?

Well, BT was until they reformulated it into the low VOC version.

I'm tired of waiting for the waterborne Lacquers to be a worry-free application.

Here's hoping that Scuff-X is the next big thing!

I have some Fire Doors to paint that need to be closed as quickly as possible. They are heavy metal doors in an apartment building. Hopefuly, the Scuff-X dries as quickly as Breakthrough and the doors won't stick the next morning.


----------



## Mr Smith (Mar 11, 2016)

Is Sherwin Williams 'Promar 200 HP' competition for BM Scuff-X?

https://sweets.construction.com/man...ar-200-HP-Zero-VOC-Interior-Latex-NST395746-P


----------



## cocomonkeynuts (Apr 14, 2017)

Mr Smith said:


> Is Sherwin Williams 'Promar 200 HP' competition for BM Scuff-X?
> 
> https://sweets.construction.com/man...ar-200-HP-Zero-VOC-Interior-Latex-NST395746-P


Competition in the sense that scuff-x is the easiest product ever to sell a property owner currently using promar 200? yup. Actually I love that promar 200 stuff! I put it side by side with scuffx on a sample piece of drywall so I can show people how **** it performs 

Its currently marketed for areas that are needing frequent repaints, where it so happens you find lots of promar200 spec'd. Schools, hospitals, hotels, retail...


----------



## Mr Smith (Mar 11, 2016)

cocomonkeynuts said:


> Competition in the sense that scuff-x is the easiest product ever to sell a property owner currently using promar 200? yup. Actually I love that promar 200 stuff! I put it side by side with scuffx on a sample piece of drywall so I can show people how **** it performs
> 
> Its currently marketed for areas that are needing frequent repaints, where it so happens you find lots of promar200 spec'd. Schools, hospitals, hotels, retail...


Are we talking about the same product? There is Promar 200 and Promar 200 HP (High performance). My paint rep says the Promar 200 HP covers in one coat and can withstand 10K scrubbings.


----------



## cocomonkeynuts (Apr 14, 2017)

Mr Smith said:


> Are we talking about the same product? There is Promar 200 and Promar 200 HP (High performance). My paint rep says the Promar 200 HP covers in one coat and can withstand 10K scrubbings.


All paints 'cover' in one coat. Does it hide with one coat? Will it touch up? Easy to clean?

I stop by the SW to pickup mistints for testing every now and then. this is what I picked up last time.
https://www.sherwin-williams.com/painting-contractors/products/promar-200-zero-voc-interior-latex

That product also makes extraordinary claims regarding VOCs, durability, touchups which are all half truths at most. And again side by side with scuffx you wouldn't ever find a single person pick promar application wise or final film performance.

I think SW has some good paints and interesting products but promar 200 isn't one of them.


----------



## lilpaintchic (Jul 9, 2014)

I'm pretty happy with scuff x on what we've done. Shot a bunch of mdf doors and 1 new steel all pre primed. Cut and rolled case, base and jambs, primed and painted kitchen cabs a and 2 bath vanities. Dries fast and hard, sanded a couple of gun sprints out on the metal door after about 45 minutes I less than ideal environmental conditions. Lays out pretty well. Definitely smooth but I tho k if I wanted a higher end finish, I'd throw a little h2o or flotrol in. Covers and hides better than bt and is better by brush and roll. I'll be using it again. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

I have not tried it yet, but guys here are using scuff-x it as a trim enamel and for dark colors on cabinets.


----------



## Mr Smith (Mar 11, 2016)

DeanV said:


> I have not tried it yet, but guys here are using scuff-x it as a trim enamel and for dark colors on cabinets.


Why just dark colors on cabs?


----------



## 804 Paint (Jan 31, 2014)

Mr Smith said:


> Maybe this Scuff-X is the dream product that PPG Breakthrough was supposed to be?
> 
> 
> 
> Well, BT was until they reformulated it into the low VOC version.



Agree 100%. The low VOC version does not have near the hardness of the original. However, it levels extremely well, dries fast and has a quick recoat time. It's my go-to for trim and doors when straight white is requested. However, my BM (Spectrum) dealer cannot seem to get non-BM products to tint accurately to BM colors like Simply White. So, I'm really hoping that Scuff X has just as nice a finish because I need those colors in a product like the original Breakthrough.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

Mr Smith said:


> Why just dark colors on cabs?


I mainly because Advance in dark colors is not great. I am sure the light colors would work too if the dark does.


----------

